# Budget Camera - Advice Required



## nandu26 (May 12, 2014)

I want to buy a digital camera. 

I have picked *Sony Cyber shot DSC W830* after an extensive search

My budget is Rs 8000. I can extend up to 9000

Please guide me.


----------



## nac (May 13, 2014)

IXUS 255, a good camera with decent battery life.


----------



## ashcroftbr2 (May 13, 2014)

I agree, more battery life and has decent optical zoom very handy also.


----------

